# If you won $1,000,000.00 what would you do?



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Bill and I splurge every so often on a lotto ticket so we have had this talk before. 

1. Go into hiding, most likely take the family on a trip.(hawaii or europe)
2. pay all bills off.
3. Buy a nice property, the one we are on is for sale for a mere 2.2 mill. We might buy it! 
4. build new house, nothing super sized..the kids HAVE to leave sometime!
5. Set up college accounts for the kids and a retirement fund.

We would also build a riding facility and keep the horses we currently have, but buy a few more so we could all ride.

I have heard so many stories where folks go so nutso and end up loosing everything so we would set up a plan with a financial advisor type person so that we could use our money to make money and we also are undecided as to which charity or rather, how, to give to our community, that would be a priority too.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmm lets see lol

1. I would buy me a huge house with property
2. Buy me some nice horses and buddies for Buck
3. Buy me a nice truck and horse trailor
4. Buy me another car for joy riding places
5. Start a saving account and puttin money for my future kids to go to school on
6, Give the rest of the money to my parents for all the things that they gave me and bought me when I was little  


and I thnnk that is it


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

1.buy a stall in a stable, make that 2 
2. pay my sisters&parents debts
3. buy all the tack i want
4. put it all in the bank and wait for something worth spending it on :wink:


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

Here's what I'd do, in no particular order:

I'd put $250k in a Roth IRA
$200k in high interest yielding savings account 
Pay for the rest of my college education. 
Buy my dream horse (gelding, draft cross, hunter!)
Buy a nice house & furnish it
I'd pay off my current car, put tasteful rims on it and a rear lip spoiler.
Pay off my boyfriend's debt
Buy my boyfriend a truck
Set up a college fund for my little brother

whatever is left will be used for bills that come w/ owning a home and a horse.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

I'd buy myself a nice ranch, something with at least 500 acres. Yeah, end of million dollars.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

That'd be so exciting :-D lol

Well, I'd look for some nice property around this area - maybe 10 acres or more and build a house there. Of course lots of horse yards and stables. Indoor washing bays with hot water, huge paddocks for the horses to graze in... and an indoor arena with heaps of jumps. Then outdoors I want a cross country course. I'd let people come and use it if they wanted - it'd be great! And I'd like a forest to go riding and camping in.

and I want a donkey lol i like donkeys - i think they're cute! I'd keep my horse that I have now and perhaps buy some more if I had the time. I'd buy a pony who could pull a cart and I'd use that instead of the car lol (im in a small country town!) Next, I'd buy a 4WD and a horse float so I could take my horse around the place - I've always wanted to go camping with her. then I'd buy a grand piano because I LOVE grand pianos - I've only ever played uprights.

and that's it... i think I may have overspent :? hehe I think the thought of a million bucks is making me a bit hyper lol


----------



## Zanesgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

Me, after i had picked myself up off the ground from getting that much money i'd have an absolute ball.
1st off i'd pay off my mortgage, then fix my car (don't want a new one, just want mine running well), then fix my house up (it really needs renovating), then put money in trust for my kids and stepkids, and some for me, then donate to Horse Rescue, then seeing eye dogs australia, and if there's anything left, who knows! lol
maybe even start up my business, although that'd take just under $300K so i mightn't have enough left.
sheesh, don't want much, do i? lol
bdna


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd pay my house off and my barn off... and all my bills ... Then I'd finish my riding arena... maybe add an indoor.... put money away for max's college fund and maybe his first house and I would quit my job, go to school to be a teacher. I'd bank the rest I think...I'd probably give my brother some money to help pay my neices college funds... Maybe take a trip to Disney...


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

1.Pay off my mortgage.
2.Finish developing our "undevloped" tract of land into my equestrian estate with a 4 horse barn...2 large paddocks...and a grass jumping arena...nothing glitzy...just functional.
3.Set-up a nice savings account for my daughter.
4.Buy my parents solar panels for their house...they live in the desert and their electric bill is their only bill...their house/cars/etc is paid off
5. Take a vacation to Australia
6. Save the rest...and live off the interest
7. Oh and buy one of those little 4x4 Mule or Gators...those are so awesome for mucking stalls...if I was a millionaire I would forever say goodbye to a regular wheelbarrow


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

1- Pay taxes on it first, I suppose. Pay off all bills.
2- GET SOLE CUSTODY OF MY SON.
3- Consult a financial adviser, seek investments, and set up a college fund for my son.
4- Continue working, as 1 million doesn’t go as far as it used to these days.
5- Buy a new farm, build a new house, and give our old house and property to my brother in law (who lives in a shack now).
6- Build my dream stable; buy 3 horses and everything that I would ever need to keep them happy.
7- Buy a new car for myself and a new truck for my husband.
8- Spoil the CRAP out of my son.
9- Give each of my siblings 30,000 to make a start for themselves.
10- Go to Paris.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

For a million dollars you can't get anything decent here. You'd be able to get a tiny piece of land and build a puny house. I would buy a huge facility down in the states where everything is sold for pocket change :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

1. Save some money for my further studies, home etc.
2. Buy a car.
3. Take a trip to the USA. Maybe I would go to Britain and/or Canada too.
4. Give some money to a charity (the first target would be a local riding stable). My parents would get some money too.
5. Maybe buy a horse.
6.Save rest.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I would:

- pay off my car
- pay off Rich's debts
- go on a shopping spree for me and my horse
- put money down on a house
- put the rest in savings

... end of million haha.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Really, you don't get all that much for a million anymore. But I'd definitely 
1) put a bunch in savings and give a good hunk to my parents and sister and 
2) use what I have to to finish school..
3) then when my boyfriend and I finished school and figured out where we want to live I'd have a bunch saved up and hopefully have earned some interest, we'd get married and 
4) I'd get us a nice piece of land and build the house of our dreams on it  Maybe not right away though..probably save some of our own money up first and let it earn some more money for us. I'd hope we wouldn't go crazy with it like so many do!
5) Also I'd definitely want to give some to charity if I could. Or use it to help with them somehow.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

1. talk to a good tax accountant and invest it so it paid us a monthly dividend like $5-6k 
2. Hubby quit that job and stay home with me!
3. buy a nice living quarters horse trailer and truck to pull it
4. spend the rest of our lives discovering America by horseback
5. Finally get my dream kitchen and a 2nd bathroom. I'd keep the place we have now. I kinda like it here.


----------



## Merel (Apr 17, 2008)

Hmm..
I would buy a beautiful place with a stable, arena, etc for Jetske
and I would buy a horse that is round the height of 1.70, I would spend a little part of the money on lessons from Laurens v Lieren to become a better rider.
Buy a new house for me and my family to live in, pimp my room, buy clothes..
Mhh, and buy a vacation home with stables and everything in France, Spain or Norway..
And I would invest in horses that have major talent, to stay in Holland and to be ridden by their riders so the Dutch can defeat the German.. It's time for the German to move over on the world ranking list! 
Start an education program for young riders (think of riders who only ride once a week in a riding school) who have the talent but people don't know what to do with it or because they don't have a horse that throws his legs 5m in the air.
Oh yeah, and buy a lot of stuff for my horse(s)!
And maybe I would buy Okidoki from Albert Zoer, that horse is just absolutely incredible.. But I guess 5 miljon dollars for a horse is a bit too much :lol: Haha dream on, that horse is way too good for me. I would totally wreck him.
I can think of a lot to buy!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Llol Merel you have a hugh list!


----------



## ryster2000 (Nov 27, 2012)

I bumping this, because its really cool.

Since I have like five years before I go to college, I would put it all in a high interest account and let it cook, taking money out only for college (not too much, because I'm hoping for a rodeo and/or academic scholarship) and vet school. I would buy a huge amount of property for cheap under a contract that I will leave a big chunk protected for wildlife observing(trail rides!!!). Put my veterinary practice in a corner, with lots of play space. Build a big, modern house with tons of bedrooms because I hope to take in troubled or orphaned kids who need something to connect to. They would come live with me and learn how to ride, rodeo, and care for animals at the barns and clinic.

Most of it would go towards my equestrian center. Giant barns that would hold rodeo horses, showing champions, racehorses, therapy horses, and boarding horses alike. Oh, and of course my horses. We would have a race track run around a cross-country course. An indoor arena, and outdoor arena, and a dressage ring. Remember that wildlife land I mentioned? Trail riding. Lots of paddocks. My goal it to create a place for western riders, English riders, racehorse trainers, and therapy patients to all come together and do what we do best: ride, race, show, and train.

If there is still space on the land, I would invest in a hay field and the equipment for farming.

And that, my friends, is my plan to blow one million dollars.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd put the most of it into my two banks, and then use some of it to purchase and transport a mare from NZ to the States. I'd deck out Sky in awesome tack and spoil him with a masseuse. 

Then I'd invest in some good hiking shoes, my own trailer, kayak, and save the rest to pay off schooling bills. Then I'd continue my plan on moving out as per usual until I get back into college next fall


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Buy myself a house with a large piece of land and a few horses.

Nothing fancy, all I really want is some space and some horses haha


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

-Pay off the bills (who wouldn't?!).
-Buy a nice house with horse setup (nothing overly fancy).
-Buy myself a new truck.
-Have Kount's Kustoms in Vegas restore my boyfriend's truck.
-Buy my boyfriend a horse.
-Buy myself a nice cairn terrier.
-Invest the rest somewhere.

I'd keep Aires, but maybe spend a little to send us both to a trainer for a little while.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Yup, never touch the principal. Spend only the interest it earns. Chop up all credit cards and pay only with cash and keep a budget. So many people go on spending sprees and within less than 5 yrs the million is gone. I guess it was a grand party while it lasted.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

$1,000,000...... well.......

-pay off school/house
-buy a nice, used car (nothing too fancy just enough to get the job done)
-give some to help out my family
-and then put the rest in an account to save and collect interest on (thank goodness my moms a banker and can tell me where to put it!) 
-eventually buy a nice horse (not anything too expensive) and possibly a truck/trailer, but only if I had the found the 'perfect' horse and trailer/truck for reasonable amounts.
-and honestly, I would take my grandmother back to her family in Germany to visit for a while. She's going blind and wants to see her homeland one last time, and say goodbye, but finances don't let her right now. 

After I was done with school I would use some to buy a house in the town I would be a practicing vet in, set up my practice and then start working. The rest would be untouched and there for if/when my family would need it. I would probably also take a couple of years and visit my family in Germany and Europe as I've always wanted to meet with them and travel before I settle down.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

New truck & lq horse trailer

One of those small manure spreaders you can pull behind a 4-wheeler

Maybe a little remodeling on the house (nothing wrong with it, just some changes I'd make if it wasn't too costly)

Really don't think it would change my lifestyle much at all. I'm more of a saver than a spender and I won't buy anything that I think costs too much money for what it is, even if I can afford it.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Invest every penny (in Canada we'd get every penny). The interest pays out at $2000/week, eternally. I'd slowly build my little empire... Ma wa wa waaaa!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

If you mean $1 million pr $10 million. Either would be very nice but, the latter would be more life altering. 

First thing I would do would be to change my underwear. I'd need to!

I would give some to my family, my sister and B-I-L to get their house finished and extended. I would set up a fund for their three children. Put some away for me and the rest I would have great fun in giving away.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

hmmm..... a million dollars

1. Pay the Government about 450,000.00 (they have to get their take)
2. Take my new GSD Puppy to obedience school :lol:
3. Buy a house in the Caribbean, probably in Jamaica
4. Have fun :wink:

.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm going to assume I'm 18 so I can do whatever I want! (It's only 3 years away, anyway :shock

I'd start up my own charity, which would work for combating a bunch of problems. changetherules.org has some really amazing principles - they explain exactly WHY there is so much poverty/inequality in the world and are trying to get the international economic rules changed to help fix it. THAT'S what I call getting to the root of the problem! We'd also work on the global footprint problem - finding more reliable, reasonable (not too expensive, works well) sustainable energy sources and put them into practice. So throw away about $500 000 there :lol:. Then I'd build some schools for children in poor countries. I'd have to build a lot, and probably train a fair few teachers for it as well. So that would be at least another $100 000.

Then I want to put about $250 000 into cancer/disease research. 

Then I want to put about $50 000 into starting a political party which has a bunch of policies that I like. I would be head of that, of course.

Now I have $200 000 left for myself. I'd invest $100 000 of it (I'll have to work out how to do that) and get more money out of it to put into my political party and charity funding (and to live off.)

The other $100 000 would be put into funds to a) take my family on a massive, six-month holiday around the world ($50 000, b) some so I can send my kids to a great private school (this would not cover all of the costs but it would help) ($40 000), and c)some to spare in case I need it ($10 000).


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Providing it was after tax and all for me to spend, I'd probably buy an goodish house on a small property with half of it, buy two cheap investment properties with the rest, and if I had a bit left over I'd buy a new car, nothing flashy but nice enough and a custom saddle! Actually, who am I kidding, I'd buy the saddle first! 

I'm pretty serious with my money though.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Pay all our bills in advance! (Oh la la!)
Donate half of the money to animal rescues. 
Buy another hundred acres of land! 
Build a cross country course!


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Change my phone number


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

BE DEBT FREE!!!!!!!Then buy a new truck and pay cash and the rest probably buy land. I would keep on working like any other day, just at the end of my shift I'd be driving to a bigger farm in a newer truck.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

1. Pay off all our bills and debts. 
2. Take the rest of the money to our financial advisor to it can be invested and saved properly. 
3. Live life as normal for at least 6 months.... then decide what _couple things_ I will splurge on now. I would rather save the money for retirement! But possible fun things would be land to keep the horses on, a new truck/trailer, and maybe an expensive new horse.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Pay off bills.

Set up accounts for grandkids' college.

Buy a little place.

Get cows again. That would go through the rest of it.


----------



## konikirule (Jun 26, 2013)

Hmm
1. Save up for college
2. Buy my horse
3. Buy some nicer riding clothes/tack
4. Go on vacation obvi (;
5. Do lots of horse shows
Wouldn't change too much, love my life, only thing missing is my horse<3


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

1. I would keep quiet.
2. I would invest it.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

First on the list: talk to hemm to find out how to make that much interest! 10.4%!!! Wow! I could definitely alter my life just having $2K a week.

Lots of people here have great ideas of how $1 million can do so much. It's not really THAT much money any more. $10 million, as someone mentioned is more like DREAM money. $1 million is setting up your future.

However, my credo is that 10% goes to hubby and 5% goes to each kid which
leaves me with $800,000.

Then:
1. MOVE! Doesn't have to be a super nice place. Just no neighbours and a long driveway (like 1/2 mile minimum) with a locked gate, and far away from this crappy little unwelcoming town we ended up in.
2. get a new job in my new location; part-time on my terms or do it as my own business again if necessary
3. consult an advisor to figure out how to:
-have hubby quit his job so he can set us up as self-sufficient
-help relatives who have had a really sh*tty hand of cards dealt
4. if there's any left - travel - visit relatives around the world -that'd be SO awesome!


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I would grin, smile and laugh. A lot.

I would quit my job and buy a small "farmette" that set far back from the main road. I would hire a stable hand and pay them a very fair wage with benefits.
I would ride daily.

I would grin, smile and laugh. A lot.


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

Make a riding stable, build a "heated" riding arena. Give family and friends some money And give random people money ever so often when I feel fit.

Fix all the stray cats and dogs in our area so we don't have more! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

I'd get a job. Pay for an MRI and physical therapy on my knees. Buy myself and my folks a house. I'd save the rest and live off of the cash. 1mill, from experience, isn't that life altering and it can be gone in the blink of an eye if you're not smart with it. Just ask my grandma.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

brightside said:


> Here's what I'd do, in no particular order:
> 
> I'd put $250k in a Roth IRA
> $200k in high interest yielding savings account
> ...



I love your goals, let's see how that would add up around here . . ..
. after the Roth and the bank account, you'd have 550k left. a house (maybe 200k?around here that would buy you a studio condo here, or a rundown cottage), a college education? Costs at University of Washington are currently @ 4k$ a quarter for tuition alone, + books and misc (assuming you lived at home) , 4 years would be about 55k$ . if you take 12 quarters and live at home. now, a junior college could be cheaper.

don't know what furnishing your house would cost, but it could easily be 30k after you add in appliances and mattresses and a couch.

a truck? maybe 25k? depends on how big of truck.
so, you've got about 310k left.

So, now you pimp your ride, pay off your BF's debt and send brother through college. I think you can make it! I wasn't sure at first, but I think you can make it! you'll be nearly broke when your done, but you'll have had a good ride!

Oh, I'd like to know what savings account pays high interest. most don't even pay 1%!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I would buy a fun new horse, a new 4h head to head rig and a small acreage, then put the rest in savings and investments 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

I would pay off my, my two sisters and my parents debts. 
Purchase a property setup properly for horses
And that's about it. Couple of charities I've been involved with would get a large donation and the rest would sit in the bank to accumulate interest to live off.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

beau159 said:


> 1. Pay off all our bills and debts.
> 2. Take the rest of the money to our financial advisor to it can be invested and saved properly.


This (by our I mean my parents too) plus 

3. Would buy "college education" for my kid far in advance. 
4. Would give away fixed amounts to my relatives to help with the debts (and more to those living with/watching after my grandmom)
5. Would donate some to animal rescues and charity working with kids in need

I'd never drop my job if I won a lottery. :wink: May be more luxury vacations once in while (now my vacation is mostly spending time with my horses and my kid), but I'd definitely continue working.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd pay off the house so my folks could retire, then buy them a nice cabin on a lake so they'd leave me alone. :twisted:

Then I'd repay them for my college tuition, then buy my own place, preferably somewhere warm with lots of things to do. I'd probably pursue a Master's in fine arts, donate some to charity, travel to Europe, and save whatever's left.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Make an offer to purchase Moorlands Totilas for $900,000 & take the rest to go shopping at Dover's Saddlery


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

frlsgirl said:


> Make an offer to purchase Moorlands Totilas for $900,000 & take the rest to go shopping at Dover's Saddlery


You're about a 0 and a Euro sign short of Toto! (Also he is no longer Moorlands as PS bought him) Might be able to buy one of the gelded Blue Hors rejects 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

